
A neural network is not a model - n-s-f
http://blog.jacobandreas.net/monference.html
======
evervevdww221
This article is super dry. Should have defined what model is first.

It says this model vs whatever descrimination is central to ai introductory,
but doesn't say why. Why does this bother the author? Why is this important?
What confusion one might have if nn is claimed as a model?

Instead, it simply says "I don't think nn is a model" and goes into hideous
details about RNN's hidden states. What about a fully connected nn?

